# Stolen puppies - sheffield area



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, 

i'm putting this add up on behalf of a friend (her names kim) thats had her puppies stolen, in the sheffield area. I'm hoping that maybe someone on rfuk has seen these people or has any details i can pass on to her, the puppies haven't had there injections yet so she is really worried they can get ill and just wants them home safe and sound 

STOLEN BULLDOG PUPPIES Dogs & Puppies for Sale grimsby Sheffield

Thanks to anyone in advance.


----------



## winaldo (Dec 8, 2010)

i came and looked on ur add and looked at the link i think that is bloody shocking and i hope u catch these folk 
bump this thread to the top so people can see it


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

winaldo said:


> i came and looked on ur add and looked at the link i think that is bloody shocking and i hope u catch these folk
> bump this thread to the top so people can see it


Thank you for the bump, kim will be contacting the police rspca centres etc tomorrow.


----------



## winaldo (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah thats ok thats a shocking story like
i just went on gum tree searched bulldog puppies but loads came up and they all look the same could maybe tell her keep looking on that or something


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

winaldo said:


> yeah thats ok thats a shocking story like
> i just went on gum tree searched bulldog puppies but loads came up and they all look the same could maybe tell her keep looking on that or something


I'll pass that on to her thank you for trying, i think she did a search this morning.


----------



## winaldo (Dec 8, 2010)

wish u the very best trying find them anyway good luck and keep the post updated would love to hear you got the folk that did this would use other name for them but better not lol good luck


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you very much winaldo, i'll try and keep the post updated and let everyone know if we get any news. x


----------



## winaldo (Dec 8, 2010)

up u go


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't normally post on these sort of threads... But this is disgusting, hope they are caught and the puppies are brought home safe!!


----------



## kandi43 (Feb 15, 2008)

bump:2thumb:


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats so awful!

Here is a site where people may be able to help. Its worth a shot. Cant imagine what she must be going through... and the poor mummy dog too.

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

Hope this helps x


----------



## winaldo (Dec 8, 2010)

any news on these puppies .bump


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

winaldo said:


> any news on these puppies .bump


We think one puppy may have been found, it was dumped 20 miles from where kim lives and has the same markings, fingers crossed.


----------



## winaldo (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah hope so 
steal a puppy then dump it where prob would have dyed whats point in that 
low lifes


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

winaldo said:


> yeah hope so
> steal a puppy then dump it where prob would have dyed whats point in that
> low lifes


I just carn't that someone could of done this in the first place, if i ever got my hands on them :devil::devil:


----------



## winaldo (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah is bad like..
never mind hopefully get one back then who knows maybe the other will appear 
be good if they catch the f:censor:ks who done it though as well see something happen to them


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Another thing to do is to contact all local vets, plus vets in & around the area where the other puppy was found. Also contact your local paper & local radio stations they`re usually very helpful.
What i did when i had a puppy stolen many years ago, was to get my local radio station to add that it was a diabetic & needed constant medical care etc. I got her back within 4 hrs, cos most theives are in it for the money, they can`t sell a so called sick dog, so they will often even come forward as a finder, to try & get any rewards if offered.
Has she received any sort of ransom demands? & before you all start adding lol etc this is quite a common thing within the dog fraternity when dogs get stolen for monetary gain.
Really hope she finds them & good luck in her search.


----------



## winaldo (Dec 8, 2010)

radio or paper good idea like as if they were local the folk that stole them surley someone would know u would think 
and folk listen to radio or buy paper eveyday


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

wayakinwolf said:


> Another thing to do is to contact all local vets, plus vets in & around the area where the other puppy was found. Also contact your local paper & local radio stations they`re usually very helpful.
> What i did when i had a puppy stolen many years ago, was to get my local radio station to add that it was a diabetic & needed constant medical care etc. I got her back within 4 hrs, cos most theives are in it for the money, they can`t sell a so called sick dog, so they will often even come forward as a finder, to try & get any rewards if offered.
> Has she received any sort of ransom demands? & before you all start adding lol etc this is quite a common thing within the dog fraternity when dogs get stolen for monetary gain.
> Really hope she finds them & good luck in her search.


I know she hasn't contacted her vets but i will tell her to soon, i'm glad to hear that you got your pup back , i know we both never thought about going to a radio station but will be adding that the pup is ill, fingers crossed they come back. Also no i dont think she has had any, only one person that we think rang twice then never said anything, she is willing to give money to the person that has any information or that can bring the pup back  Thanks for the advice i'm sure it will help x


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe try wanted bulldog pup ad in papers, and then for any replies if it sounds like the babies you could get police to accompany you,any genuine seller will totally understand.I truly wish you all the best with your search.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

snowdrop said:


> We think one puppy may have been found, it was dumped 20 miles from where kim lives and has the same markings, fingers crossed.


Hi everyone, unfortunately the pup mentioned above wasn't kims dog so we're still looking the police believe that the trail could be leading to nottinghamshire. (all i know so far :bash x


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

mimozine said:


> Maybe try wanted bulldog pup ad in papers, and then for any replies if it sounds like the babies you could get police to accompany you,any genuine seller will totally understand.I truly wish you all the best with your search.


Thank you so much, we are trying this out this weekend. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

i wish you the best of luck getting the puppies back


----------



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

too many god damn idiots out there, just sell nock off copies or something dont steal


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry guys, i've been online much. But we are lead to believe the puppies are in nottinghamshire somewhere, we're just trying to spread the word now. Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

If there is anything I can do to help please let me know. Do you have a FB group or similar that I can pass on to friends I have down that way?


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've posted this on my own Facebook profile and on a dog forum. I hope they find the little mite.


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

Have posted to my facebook


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck finding the puppies......hope the little :censor: :censor: crash one of their stolen cars and hurt themselves.....its disgusting......:devil:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

To everyone that's asked no there hasn't been a facebook group made as to be honest, i'm crap with computers, so anyone that could on kims behalf would be great.: victory: As to nix, thank you very much for your gesture, but if you could make a facebook account up that would be great, i can give you extra details etc via pm.


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

I can set up a group page for you on face book. let me know if theres any in fo you want to add. I will add a link to the add


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

here is the link 

Log in | Facebook


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

slinkycustard said:


> here is the link
> 
> Log in | Facebook


Thank you so much for making the group, sorry i haven't been online much again. Having problems with the computer.


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

sok. let me know if you get any updates


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

slinkycustard said:


> sok. let me know if you get any updates


i will do, no problem.


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

I got a request for an admin so i deleted my self as admin in order to exsept but now i cant eddit the group . doh:blush:


----------

